# how often should you have your bow tuned/when do you know you need it?



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I shoot a Hoyt and everytime that i felt a vibration in the handle or the bow got a little louder after the shot I would have to check the timing and it was usually off a bit...However, the best thing that I ever did was get rid of those factory strings and replace them with custom strings built out of 452X.... Now everything is stable.... KNock on wood!!!!!!! I would check everything out say monthly with a tape measure... Check Ata and Brace Haight or if you experience any of the above problems.. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I do all my own work. I check my cam at least monthly when shooting to see if I got any stretch. I tinker every spring for a month or two with something new (rest, string, etc), then I tune and shoot. I don't do a lot of paper tuning, but do a good walk back to 40 yards then broadhead tune with my Thunderheads. When FP's and Thunderheads are spot on 20 - 40 yds, I am good to go.


----------



## WI Moose (Feb 6, 2007)

Tune it and then take measurements of the ATA. Also take a sharpie and mark the cams at the limbs. you can do a quick look to see if you are getting any timing issues and can adjust it back fairly easily. I normally glance at my cams when I pull it out of the case and check my ATA periodically.


----------

